# PSE Mojo 3D Bow



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Bought above bow and someone prior to me took the sticker off the bow. It is 50 to 60 pound model. Wonder where I can get the sticker or proper specs on string lenght ect. and get one made. Thanks if anyone can help.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Should be able to get the specs off of PSE web site.
If you want to know the draw weight, maybe you could tighten the limb bolts all the way down and then put it on a scale. That should get you the max draw weight.


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Would like the sticker that came on the bow.


----------



## IBOHunt3D (Jun 6, 2006)

You can check out the PSE website. They have the specs on all of their older bows. If you are looking for a string/cable set, get in touch with Dave Reed, from Sixx Strings (Bowgod on AT). He built a set of strings for my PSE Primos that also had no sticker, and did a great job. Not only do they look great, but they perform flawlessly. His prices are very good too. I paid right around $68 shipped for strings and cables that are top quality. Check him out.


----------



## djkillaz (Apr 14, 2005)

yes go to pse web site... they have specs on about ever bow they made..


----------

